# Verstehen Sie Spaß Hardcore !!!



## Muli (25 Okt. 2005)

Nichts für Schwache Nerven, hehe !!! Hier kommt das Rattenmonster !!!


----------



## Tiggerin (19 Feb. 2006)

der typ ist doch ein weichei...oder schwul wie der abgeht...ich hätte das süße ding gefüttert und mit nachhause genommen,bringt bestimmt viel kohle das teil...

Affengeil das Video!!!


----------



## Buterfly (13 Apr. 2010)

Hart


----------



## tommie3 (22 Apr. 2010)

Sehr gut! )


----------



## Hein666 (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: RE: Verstehen Sie Spaß Hardcore !!!*



Tiggerin schrieb:


> der typ ist doch ein weichei...oder schwul wie der abgeht...ich hätte das süße ding gefüttert und mit nachhause genommen,bringt bestimmt viel kohle das teil...
> 
> Affengeil das Video!!!



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------

